

Apple CEO Tim Cook Outed As Gay - darthgoogle
http://sfist.com/2014/06/27/apple_ceo_tim_cook_outed_as_gay_aga.php

======
edoceo
Can we stop caring about who's gay and who isn't?

2014 doesn't give two shits who you love.

~~~
mkr-hn
I wish that were true. Life would be easier for me.

------
jmcguckin
I thought Tim Cook's being gay hit the news just after Steve Jobs passed away.

I don't think this really qualifies as 'news'...

